# Planted nano - 28L invert aquarium



## dmachado (9 May 2013)

This one was setup 3 months ago, the lighting is LED about 8W.


















The plants love the light! No CO2 and minimal fertilization.

I am thinking about adding some more leds to get algae growing for the caridina japonica...

Cheers.


----------



## biffster (9 May 2013)

i have a similar problem LED lights small amount of co2 and compost capped with 
sand and the plants have gone mad i am pruning vallis and other plants and having to give them away


----------



## sa80mark (9 May 2013)

Put some pubbles or slate pieces in a bowl on a window these will soon grow algae then you can put a few in your tank to feed the shrimp. If you do plenty of pebbles then you can keep rotating them from tank to bowl so you will always have a supply


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2013)

Or add some bits of catappa leaf.  They'll feed on this quite happily


----------

